# Bulbophyllum speciosum



## goods (Jun 20, 2016)

When I found this plant on Ecuagenera's list this year, I decided to try it even though I knew it probably wanted cooler conditions than I could provide. It initially dropped a few leaves but seems to have stabilized a bit and is finally maturing a bloom after blasting a number of spikes earlier in the year. 

IOSPE lists the common name for this species as the "Outstanding Bulbophyllum", and I can't say that I disagree


----------



## abax (Jun 20, 2016)

The Bulbo. looks good and rather wicked. I can't help asking if it stinks?


----------



## goods (Jun 20, 2016)

This one doesn't have a fragrance that I can detect. Off the top of my head, I can't think of any Hapalochilus (Bulbophyllums whose lips are immobile) that have any fragrance, pleasant or otherwise.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 21, 2016)

Weird!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2016)

Weird and wonderful. I've not seen this one before, that I can remember.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2016)

Interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 23, 2016)

Cool flower !!!! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 23, 2016)

Honestly, that is one of the more outstanding Bulbos I've even seen


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jun 23, 2016)

Zach that is one that is a must buy for this year. Thanks for letting us know that Ecuagenera has it. I would have never guessed.


----------



## Tom-DE (Jun 23, 2016)

Nice Bulbos for sure.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 23, 2016)

That is an extraordinary flower. Is it one of the largest bulbo flowers?


----------



## goods (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks for the kind remarks! Chad, I was also surprised when I noticed it on Ecuagenera's list. 

The flowers aren't all that large (definitely smaller than Bulbo. phal and relatives and probably smaller than Bulbo. arfakianum, grandiflorum, etc. as well). It looks quite large because the flower is about as large as an individual plant. 

I've found that this one suffers unless I water it quite often, even though it's growing in my tank. Maybe it's due to my heat but I did read a note on IOSPE that it wants to stay wet too.


----------



## Rick (Jun 27, 2016)

Very cool Goods:drool:

Better self it:wink:


----------

